
More Teenagers Than Ever Suffer from Anxiety - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/11/magazine/why-are-more-american-teenagers-than-ever-suffering-from-severe-anxiety.html
======
evolve2k
> Anxious kids certainly existed before Instagram, but many of the parents I
> spoke to worried that their kids’ digital habits — round-the-clock
> responding to texts, posting to social media, obsessively following the
> filtered exploits of peers — were partly to blame for their children’s
> struggles. To my surprise, anxious teenagers tended to agree. At Mountain
> Valley, I listened as a college student went on a philosophical rant about
> his generation’s relationship to social media. “I don’t think we realize how
> much it’s affecting our moods and personalities,” he said. “Social media is
> a tool, but it’s become this thing that we can’t live without but that’s
> making us crazy.”

